# Giant Reign E+2



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

Anyone have experience with the Reign E+2? Reign E+ 2 (2022) | Enduro bike | Giant Bicycles US

I have a deposit on one which they will build up and can test ride on some singletrack later this week. I have read alot of reviews about it and how quiet the motor is and how capable it is on the descent.

I am looking at self shuttling downhill runs that are bike only near me and curious if anyone has ridden it. 

thanks,


----------

